# 1st colonoscopy!



## andi smith (Jan 15, 2011)

Ok so next Monday I'm going in for a colonoscopy and capsule endoscopy in the same day! I'm not worried about the capsule at all. I'm just freaking out a little about my colonoscopy!I'm 15 and the idea of someone sticking a camrea up my butt is not fun to think about. I don't want to do this but they said its the only way for them to be sure I have crohns( that's why I'm going) I'm so very nervous about prep!! Ok so I'm doing a miralax and dulcolax prep. Is there any tips anyone can give me to get through my weekend? Will I have explosive diarrhea and have to be right next to the bathroom? Will I vomit from the intake of miralax(I've had miralax before, just not that much) will I have diarrhea after the colonscopy? I'm just freaking out a tad.......only a little O.O.







help would be great. I'm out for the whole time too. So I wont have to worrie about the pain from the air. I know that this will help the docs see anything they need to but I'm still scared. Anyone else been scared before and could share how they got over it. I plan on toughing it out no matter what, I don't give up, but some rensurence would be lovely Thanks so muchAndi


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

One piece of advice I would give would be to eat low fibre, low residue foods before the test to make the prep easier. Also drink plenty, including fruit juice or Gatorade. If you are worried about vomiting from all the Miralax, ask the doctor to give you something for the nausea - Reglan can help empty the stomach making it easier to drink the copious amounts of water. Everyone reacts differently to the prep - some people go within a few hours with fairly profuse diarrhoea, for others it takes longer and some people find themselves running to the toilet quite frequently. You shouldn't have diarrhoea after the colonoscopy because you are pretty cleaned out from the prep, in fact it can take people a few days to have a bowel movement afterwards for that reason. Don't worry about the gas pain - just eat very light afterwards, don't go mad.And remember its for an important cause. They wouldn't be putting someone so young through something like this if they didn't think it was warranted and hopefully it will exclude Crohn's disease. All the best!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Andi.. Here's my colonoscopy prep tips:When your are running clear you are done prepping. When it is just slightly off color water coming out... the prep is done. As em_t said go with lighter foods for a few days before. And yeah.. for some time you will need to be either IN the bathroom or right nearby it. Get a hand held electronic device of your choice (a phone or Ipad or Ipod will do..) to help the time go by faster. If you have a small DVD player even??? that would be great and watch a few movies.







In any event.. work on getting that bathroom as comfy as possible for yourself. Also you might want to have some A&D ointment (Or other sore bum remedies) available to ease any soreness you may have around your butt. (Ask Mom or Dad to get this for ya.) And try to think of the prep as just having another diarrhea day. Just like a GI virus.. only you don;t feel all that sick. And with the type of prep you have.. I haven't heard anyone complain about any severe cramping or anything. So no worries there. It is just kinda weird.. you're having D but not feeling bad... so it isn't all that bad. You will do fine I'm sure.As for the procedure... you are in the best hands. A Dr will be right there... nothing to be afraid of. And trust me your butt won't be special to them....as they see all kinds of butts all day long for a living.. so.... sorry... yours won't be remarkable to them.







Tell yourself you will be fine and you will feel much better when it is all over and hopefully you will know what's going on with you real soon!Keep us posted!


----------



## andi smith (Jan 15, 2011)

BQ said:


> Andi.. Here's my colonoscopy prep tips:When your are running clear you are done prepping. When it is just slightly off color water coming out... the prep is done. As em_t said go with lighter foods for a few days before. And yeah.. for some time you will need to be either IN the bathroom or right nearby it. Get a hand held electronic device of your choice (a phone or Ipad or Ipod will do..) to help the time go by faster. If you have a small DVD player even??? that would be great and watch a few movies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will I really need to be in the bathroom that much?! my phones my best friend so I'll have that for sure







and should i get some ointment? I have to deal with a lot of butt problems. i have fissures, would the cream make it worse? I would think it would make it better, but I dont know. thanks so much.


----------

